# Hard drive storage device for like blu-rays



## unnervingfalcon (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm kinda interested in one but forget the proper name for these devices.


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

You're probably think of a RAID storage array.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2011)

Not sure what your thinking of. You don't need a raid, just a large drive. Good transfer rates and Cache are important.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Generic said:


> Not sure what your thinking of. You don't need a raid, just a large drive. Good transfer rates and Cache are important.


This is correct for a computer system...

Or are you asking about a stand alone device that records, stores, distributes, and plays movies. (these things are expensive)


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

unnervingfalcon said:


> I'm kinda interested in one but forget the proper name for these devices.


Network Attached Storage = NAS

Get a multibay setup and just add drives as you need them and/or can afford them.


----------

